# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  حول كتاب " تخريج الأحاديث التي يشير إليها الترمذي في كل باب " للحافظ العراقي

## الورقات

ذكر الشيخ محمود الطحان حفظه الله في كتابه أصول التخريج ودراسة الأسانيد ص16 عند ذكر أشهر كتب التخريج كتاب " تخريج الأحاديث التي يشير إليها الترمذي في كل باب " للحافظ العراقي رحمه الله 

فهل طُبع هذا الكتاب ؟ وفي كم جزء هو ؟

----------


## جمال سعدي

ذكر الدكتور أحمد معبد عبد الكريم  في رسالته الحافظ العراقي و أثره في السنة أن جل كتب الحافظ العراقي اما مفقودة أو مخطوطة في مكتبات ألمانيا و اسبانيا و القليل من كتبه المطبوعة 
أما تخريج الاحاديث التي يقول فيها الترمذي و في الباب فقد خرجها الشيخ محمد الوائلي في ستة مجلدات و كذلك الشيخ السندي الباكستاني رحمه الله

----------


## الورقات

الله المستعان ! لو كان مفقودا فما أعظم خسارة طلاب العلم بفقده !! 

هل السندي هذا و الشيخ محمد حياة السندي رحمه الله ؟ 
وهل تعرف أخي الكريم ما اسم كتابه وكتاب الوائلي ؟ وأي دار طبعت الكتابين وسنة الطبع ؟

حفظك الله وبارك فيك

----------


## جمال سعدي

نزهة الألباب 
في قول الترمذي : (وفي الباب)

تأليف الشيخ المحدِّث : حسن بن محمد الوائلي - حفظه الله ونفع به - .

تقريظ الشيخ : عبد الله بن محمد الحاشدي - حفظه الله ونفع به - .

طبعة دار ابن الجوزي 1426 في ستة مجلداتٍ في 3822 صفحة .
وهذا الكِتابُ :
1- مِن أنفَسِ كُتُبِ التَّخريجِ وأتقَنِها .
2- وهو بِحدِّ ذاته موسوعةٌ تَخريجِيَّة جامعة .
3- فيه استدراكات على كثير منَ المُحقِّقين والمُخَرِّجين .
4- فيه تَصحيحٌ لكثيرٍ من التَّصحيفات في كُتُب الحديثِ - قديمها وكثيرها - .
5- والمُؤلِّف - نفعَ اللهُ بهِ - ذُو نَفَسٍ طويلٍ في التَّخريجِ .


والحمدُ للهِ الذي تتم بنعمه الصّالحات .
إلى الرّوابطِ :
http://www.4shared.com/file/65472509...ified=d3c98708
http://www.4shared.com/file/65552295...ified=d3c98708
http://www.4shared.com/file/65563364...ified=d3c98708
http://www.4shared.com/file/65483482...ified=d3c98708
http://www.4shared.com/file/65580315...ified=d3c98708
http://www.4shared.com/file/65580313...ified=d3c98708

----------


## جمال سعدي

المقصود العلامة بديع الدين السندي 
وهذه ترجمته ألقاها الشيخ علي حسن الحلبي حفظه الله تعالى في مركز الألباني

وذلك في يوم 25/7/2005 .

http://www.alhalaby.com:80/Lessons/bade3.rm

----------


## الورقات

ماشاءالله ، رفع الله قدرك وغفر لك وبارك فيك 

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

جزاكم الله خيرا وخاصة الأخ جمال سعدي على تحميل كتاب: نزهة الألباب

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

وللحافظ ابن حجر أيضا كتاب في الباب

----------


## بسام الحربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذه بعض عنواينن لكتب في قول الترمذي وفي الباب:
كشف النقاب عما يقول الترمذي وفي الباب 1\5 . محمد خبيب
رش السحاب لاكمال ما يقول الترمذي وفي الباب 1\5 .فيض الرحمن
اللباب في تخريج المباركفوري لقول الترمذي وفي الباب .((مجلد)) . محمد صبحي
نزهة الالباب لتخريج ما يقول الترمذي فيه وفي الباب.1\5
وكتاب الحافظ ابن حجر مفقود كما قرأت والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

جزاكم الله خيرا
حبذا لو يتم تحميل هذه الكتب التي ذكرها الأخ بسام الحربي في مشاركته

----------

